# Mickey Mouse Platies



## Rferrell (Jan 2, 2013)

I'm thinking about breeding Mickey Mouse Platies, any tips? I've been trying to breed guppies for 2 months and have only had 4 babies so I'm gonna try something different.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## anniem584 (Feb 19, 2013)

I just bought a female Mickey Mouse Platty. She was the best looking one in the tank at the pet shop. I don't have any advice since I am very new to having fish but wanted to say good luck!


----------



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

1 male to 2+ females gives you better chances 1 male 1 female if you want specific traits, they both work, i think they are highly likely to reproduce in a lot of situations, the larger challenge is raising the fry


----------



## Rferrell (Jan 2, 2013)

Thanks! I'm going to get them Monday 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

how many times i gotta tell you....mickey mouse is not a fish...he's a mouse....sheeesh..youngins..


you need to make sure you are set up and ready for them before you buy them...
platies and guppies are not any different when it comes to breeding and rearing the fry..

1. a tank set up with good filtration and aeration...
2. proper temperature set and stable...
3. proper food selections for best health and conditioning..
4. lots and lots and lots of floating plants such as hornwort and anacharis.
5. proper foods formulated specifically for fry...crumbled up adult food is not exactly the best thing for them..dietary requirements for fry are quite a bit different than those of adults..
fry need to be fed 4-5 times daily...water changes 2-3 times a week..

hope that helps...good luck...


----------



## Sherry1966 (Oct 8, 2012)

Wow, 4 guppy fry in 2 months? Thats weird. In 2 months i have 156 guppy fry. Well i did. I have been culling, selling and giving away along the way. I only have 5 tanks, so have to control things along the way. Platies are the same as guppies, easy and plentiful. Had them before guppies. Still have about 6 throughout my tanks.


----------

